# First smoked Tilapia



## slimc (May 4, 2016)

I was cleaning my offset with high heat and decided last minute to see what was in my freezer. This was at 1:30 pm. The only thing I had was 2 tilapia filets.

I brined in water, 3 TBSP of kosher salt, 1/4 tsp onion powder, 1/4 tsp garlic powder, 1 TBSP sugar

It was only in brine for 1 hr, then I patted dry and put it on a rack in my fridge to dry it for 1/2 hour.

Took it out and placed 2 TBLSP EVOO on foil, put fish on foil, 

added some kosher salt, pepper, 1/4 tsp cajun seasoning, and 1 tsp lemon juice

I cooked it higher than normal for fish because of how late I was doing this, normally I would brine longer, dry longer, cook at a lower temp, but I was behine the gun.

Dinner is in 1/2 hr I'll let you know how it tastes













IMG_4085.JPG



__ slimc
__ May 4, 2016


















IMG_4086.JPG



__ slimc
__ May 4, 2016


















IMG_4087.JPG



__ slimc
__ May 4, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (May 5, 2016)

It sure looks good!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (May 13, 2016)

S, Looks tasty !


----------

